# Post Typist Comments That Makes Your Eyes Rolls



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Like the title said, folks. You can quote their name or not, it's up to you.



amon91 said:


> Sensors really don't naturally distance themselves from the world around them in order to think about possible situations. As an ENTJ, I take my iNtuition (Ni) and apply it to the real world (Te/Se), but I often reach conclusions before other people.





Loyalgirl said:


> S's don't tend to spend time analyzing. I think that's their main problem in learning to tell the types apart. I think they can learn if they are willing! It may not come as easy though. Ns do this kind of thing ALL THE TIME, so we get good at it lol





Lokkye said:


> You know you're a Sensor when your conversations with other people revolve around the following stated
> 
> Boobies, sports, beer, Lady GaGa, fashion, not looking good enough





Aila8 said:


> The problem is not with the F... it's when it's a combination of the S AND the F.





Mei said:


> I find I lose respect for S and J, especially if they are young bosses, because they did not climb the ladder and learnt from experience, but they just learned from a book, and start to use any other pseudo-science regurgitated from whatever entity, and start to apply to the companies. Forsaking other employees within the company, and disrespecting them too.





Mei said:


> Cos ST lacks empathy... I know that they won't even relate to a very close emotional and sympathetic state which I see in a friendship.





Mei said:


> ESTJ *do* come across as bossy, bully, because you cannot read other people's minds and intuition, cos you are lacking the F side.
> 
> If ESTJ can learn humility, humanity and decency, the they will go a long way. Cos obviously, other people see *other* pieces of facts and objectivity that you cannot. They may not say something because of not being capable, but out of respect for the other person.
> 
> ESTJ are never big picture people. Also, when mistakes are performed, most managers just say that it is a learning process. When it is a big major mistake, well, the company is never that forgiving, heads will indeed roll... I have seen it happen.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

This doesn't look like it will end well, I will definitely be coming back to this thread.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

It's a trap!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Before I say anything I want to make it clear that I don't mean to insult any of you by saying any of this, I just want to further my understanding of the SJ temperament.
> 
> I have a lot of friends who fall into this temperament, my two closest SJ friends are an ES*J and an ISFJ. As many of you can probably guess the ES*J is far more socially successful than the ISFJ and has a lot of friends. The ISFJ doesn't have that many friends, but that isn't really related to the topic at hand so I digress.
> 
> ...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

"It's not your fault. All INTPs are sociopaths. They just aren't capable of feeling emotions."

I think some people here will remember who said that. xD


----------



## Silas the Idealist (Oct 18, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


>


That's exactly what I did throughout that entire post. When getting to the image, I was relived to know I wasn't the only one.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

God said:


> ESTJs are Cops. *The kind who pull their pants up past their belly buttons and whistle merrily while writing a speeding ticket to a water-broken pregnant lady.*





The Faustian Man said:


> Well here's my 2 cents I believe it has something to do with a small penis/penis envy. Cops feel insecure and need a gun to feel adequate. No one become a cop to help people, and they don't do it for pay either - hence the gun. Who would want a job, where you have the power to take someone's life?
> 
> All of them cheat on their wives/sig others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


>


I dont see what was wrong with what he said. Cops are power hungry people trying to overcompensate for their penis envy. Also ESTJs like to be cops ergo ESTJ cops are power hungry people trying to overcompensate for their penis envy. However, that doesn't make all ESTJs the above.

A square is a rectangle, but a rectangle isn't necessarily a square.

Side note: I'm not being typist, I used to date an ESTJ. She was this sarcastic blonde that worked at a car shop. It only lasted a few weeks but that's besides the point. Just pointing out that though it wasn't necessarily pc the comment is valid to some extent.


----------



## Nynnu (Apr 22, 2010)

God.... 
Wicked Queen.....
*Face palm*

Hope that all of us can really meet you in the real life... And perhaps that will change our opinion towards ESTJs.

Online forum is the only place we all can express ourselves clearly, without being seen stupid when we shudder, yell or even cry when we're angry.
Writing on online forum, anonymously, being pointed to somebody that every body else does not know..... It's the only way we can generate more objective input or even emotional supports from others. 

It's just... from all the pain I've been inflicted upon on this world...... It's the pain caused by ESTJs that hurt the most. Probably will last a life time.
That's perhaps how people were feeling when they made such posts.

My suggestion is, if you really want to make this a better thread, Please change the title of this thread into: 'Post Type Related Comments that Makes Your Heart Jump' 
By that, you can generate all the good and bad comments that every body has ever made on ESTJs.

The current title of this thread is just like spraying gasoline onto the red hot burning fire.


----------



## Rediactor (Jan 15, 2011)

Oooo! Beware estj haters! Your sins shall now come to light! Lol! I'm liking this topic, although i have nothing to contribute! 
But yeah! I agree with the above post! Btw, its possible the culprits were trying to be funny too!


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Troyraven24 said:


> Oooo! Beware estj haters! Your sins shall now come to light! Lol! I'm liking this topic, although i have nothing to contribute!
> But yeah! I agree with the above post! Btw, its possible the culprits were trying to be funny too!


I highly doubt it.

A lot of these comments just show ignorance to me. Because a few people, out of the billions and billions in the world, happened to be of a type, and perhaps they tread on your toes, people are going to generalize and try to pack a type into a neat little package and call it a day.

Also, the comments about cops are laughable too. There are plenty of cops that aren't assholes or suffering from "penis envy," but are truly trying to bring peace and prosperity to their communities.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

This seems kind of mean... Especially including the person's name with the comment. Wouldn't it be better to just correct the person in the thread the comment comes from?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

unico said:


> This seems kind of mean... Especially including the person's name with the comment. Wouldn't it be better to just correct the person in the thread the comment comes from?


Most of the people whose names have been listed have already been corrected by both other members and moderators. Most of them also have a habit of posting such comments on a daily basis and then arguing their point. xP But it's certainly not necessary to mention names, which is why I didn't in my post.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

> You know you're a Sensor when your conversations with other people revolve around the following stated
> 
> Boobies, sports, beer, Lady GaGa, fashion, not looking good enough


Sorry. But this made me laugh for almost a minute.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Nynnu said:


> God....
> Wicked Queen.....
> *Face palm*
> 
> ...


The title can not be changed. Even if it can, I would not want to. If the mods want to change it, then it's up to them. You can PM the mods if you really want the title to be changed.

Do you even know what "*typist*" means? Reading from your respond and posts, I doubt it.

Basically, *typist* is someone who misinterpret the personality type system and misuse it to generalize false stereotyping on certain type. Usually because the person is lack of knowledge about the system of personality typing itself and its purposes.

Example:
In MBTI system, iNtuitor is described as someone who prefer abstract ideas, while Sensor is described as someone who prefer concrete ideas. A *typist*, however, might misinterpret it as "iNtuitor is smarter than Sensor", which basically has no basis in the MBTI System itself, because MBTI can not be used to measure someone's intelligency.

Also, Jungian described a Thinker as someone who prefer to deals with impersonal logic and structure, while a Feeler prefer to deals with personal/interpersonal ethics and morality. But a *typist* will say "Thinker has no emotion and Feeler has no logic".

 To say “iNtuitor is smarter than Sensor” is definitely different than to say “iNtuitor prefer abstract ideas, while Sensor prefer concrete ideas”.
To say "Thinker has no emotion and Feeler has no logic" is definitely different than to say "Thinker prefers impersonal logic and structure, while a Feeler prefer personal/interpersonal ethics and morality".

The first sayings are prejudices based on false interpretation, while the second sayings is an attempt to find the basic difference based on a personality type system.

Instead of using the MBTI to understand the nature of different types to increase his/her communication skill and have a better understanding toward people from different types, a *typist* will use the MBTI to:


 condemn other types
 justified how special he/she is, compare with other people from other types;
 *insist* the similarity between the type's characteristic with the characteristics of people whom he/she knows IRL, so the person can justified him/her prejudices against those people;
 to projecting their hatred/love toward people they know IRL, and thrusting it as *the new added characteristics* into certain types, to validate their personal opinions/emotions toward those people IRL;
 etc.
 I don't type people IRL. I believe that everyone has something to offer and contribute to the world, outside his/her personality type. I don't judge or hate someone because he/she is a certain type. That's not the purpose of personality type system. People are not black and white like that.


----------



## Nynnu (Apr 22, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> The title can not be changed. Even if it can, I would not want to. If the mods want to change it, then it's up to them. You can PM the mods if you really want the title to be changed.
> 
> Do you even know what "*typist*" means? Reading from your respond and posts, I doubt it.
> 
> Basically, *typist* is someone who misinterpret the personality type system and misuse it to generalize false stereotyping on certain type. Usually because the person is lack of knowledge about the system of personality typing itself and its purposes.




Nvm.... as long as it could make you feel better..... Or takes you to your goal, whatever that it is.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Nynnu said:


> Nvm.... as long as it could make you feel better..... Or takes you to your goal, whatever that it is.


I personally don't give a damn with other people's opinion about me, especially on the internet. Their personal opinion about me is not my business. On the other hand, I also think that people should take responsibility for the things they've said and educate themselves. It is unacceptable to point finger on other people, or on certain types in this case, for his/her own immaturity and stupidity.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread could potentially have been pretty awesome if the users who posted the comments were kept anonymous, not all about ESTJs, and it wasn't one person doing 90% of the quoting.

That being said, let's be optimistic!


----------



## Antarctic (Jul 15, 2010)

No, I don't think people who have posted the referenced comments need have anonymity granted to them, this was an implicit risk taken when you sign up to make these posts anyway. One day I figure I might even have one of my own posts ridiculed and it's fair game as far as I'm concerned, shouldn't post what I'm not able to answer to.

And I think the sampling of typist comments (granted, it's only WickedQueen posting actual comments in this thread and I think someone else added one quote) is representative of the general typist tendencies...online lots of SJs and SPs get flak, and more NFs and NTs are VERY well represented online. You won't see "ENFJs are so fake and they are like Hitler" or "INFPs are emo" as often as "INTPs are sociopaths (though I want to see that one cause it sounds funny) or "ENTJs are dictators" (well, this is actually often used as a humorous statement but I'm talking about someone using this maliciously.)

That's I like checking out the "Moderated/Banned" section. =)


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want anonynimity (sp =_=) then go post somewhere like 4-chan. Take responsibility for your posts. Don't write something if you don't want your name attached to it.

I say bravo to @WickedQueen for calling people out on ignorant comments. You can never correct your thinking if somebody never points out where you are wrong.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Cleo said:


> Interesting... You say that you are not attacking a person but only their post. If that is the case then why are you so personally effected by it that you feel you need to make a thread about it and then try to be insulting by bringing up "drama"? I don't see how this is dramatic. To me it seems like people who attack people personally also take things personally. Furthermore, you should know that alot of people do take it like you are attacking them when you attack their post. Making friends requires a little bit of adaptation to the people around you.


 Where are you getting this notion that her intention was to personally attack people? She's made it quite clear she isn't.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

TheWaffle said:


> Where are you getting this notion that her intention was to personally attack people? She's made it quite clear she isn't.


You are not getting the notion of my last post then apparently. I made the point that I believe whether she says it or not that she is personally attacking others and others do take it as a personal attack.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Cleo said:


> I made the point that *I believe *whether she says it or not that she is personally attacking others and others do take it as a personal attack.


What make you think I care with what you believe?
And what make you think you have the right to thrusting your belief onto me, treat it like it some sort of a single truth?

Grow up, okay?


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> What make you think I care with what you believe?
> And what make you think you have the right to thrusting your belief onto me, treat it like it some sort of a single truth?
> 
> Grow up, okay?


See that is what I am talking about, very rude and you must care or you wouldn't be responding. I guess this is characteristics of the undeveloped ESTJ. My point is made, so I am off this thread.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

the responsibility of an action comes only from intent. if you trip and fall on someone and hurt them, you are not guilty of hurting them because you did not intend to hurt them. if you punch them in the face, you are guilty of hurting them because you intended to hurt them. if someone falls on you and you get up and start screaming at them to "grow up", they are going to be confused, because their actions were not purposefully harmful. @Cleo, you can go around telling people they're attacking you and harming you and upsetting you, but when it's obvious that it's not their intent, it just makes you seem like you are taking more out of the situation than what it is - and you are casting blame where it doesn't belong because you are injured and lashing out. her wording may or may not be diplomatic, but she obviously doesn't care about that. she's trying to tell you she doesn't care how she words things, she's stated that several times. she's stated that she doesn't intend to hurt people, but if they're hurt, it's not her business because she doesn't control other people's behavior. it's the same thing with me. i walk around all over the place and i don't intend to trip and fall on people, but _sometimes it happens_. if they choose to blame me for something i didn't intend to do, that's their own business. people attach themselves too much to the things they say, and when those things are questioned, the people themselves feel questioned. i don't understand why people can't look at this thread more objectively. if wickedqueen posted something of mine that she considered typist i would prefer her to keep my name in it because then i could come and either defend why i wrote it or apologize that it came off as typist. if you aren't strong enough to deal with criticism about what you write, you shouldn't be on the internet. end of story.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Cleo said:


> See that is what I am talking about, very rude and you must care or you wouldn't be responding.


Other people opinion about me is none of my business. What make me upset is people who think that I _should_ care about what _they_ believe. They are violating my human rights and I think _that_ is very rude.



Cleo said:


> I guess this is characteristics of the undeveloped ESTJ.


Looks like you think everyone who disagree with you is unhealthy.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok let me contribute so it's just not mostly WickedQueen posting the quotes


Filambee said:


> ISFPs are very simple people. They are very common sense smart but not at all book smart. They don't use words like extrapolate. Hell, they don't even know what it means. I had to even look it up. But you, you probably have an amazing ability with languages. That's why you are an INFP.





Filambee said:


> I'm not saying that ISFPs CAN'T spell of CAN'T use proper grammar, I'm saying that INFPs are far superior in the complexities of language than their look alike ISFP. They are the best type of the 16 types at writing, in my opinion.
> I don't want everyone to be iNtuitive, I just noticed the fact that most of the "ISFPs" on this forum don't match close enough with the descriptions of the ISFP and match more closely with the descriptions of the INFP. Also, I've talked a lot with both ISFPs and INFPs. I know from a first hand, observational experience that there is a clear difference between the two types and what that difference is.
> 
> ISFPs: Please take into consideration that you may have been mistyped and are actually an INFP. Just please look up the description of the INFP and tell me what you think.


there's more from this poster but that's all for now.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> Ok let me contribute so it's just not mostly WickedQueen posting the quotes
> 
> 
> there's more from this poster but that's all for now.


I recognized the user name, yeah, I doubt she treads here anymore. She was insulting Sensors as well, not just ISFPs. I think the ISFPs handled it well, I obviously stuck my nose into that business. I can't help myself when people set themselves up for a ripping. The assumption that Sensors can't spell things and have a simple vocabulary is just asinine. It's not something that is type specific. I'm not the most eloquent person in this forum, but I'm a stickler about my own spelling and grammar.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I recognized the user name, yeah, I doubt she treads here anymore. She was insulting Sensors as well, not just ISFPs. I think the ISFPs handled it well, I obviously stuck my nose into that business. I can't help myself when people set themselves up for a ripping. The assumption that Sensors can't spell things and have a simple vocabulary is just asinine. It's not something that is type specific. I'm not the most eloquent person in this forum, but I'm a stickler about my own spelling and grammar.


Oh yes, she only had 16 post counts, so I guess the ISFPs shut her up pretty quickly. I saw that thread long before I decided to sign up, and up until this day I still don't quite understand her logic, I mean, Sensors are stereotypically detail-oriented people, and won't that predispose them to be more meticulous about spelling and grammar? The only explanation I can think of is that she thinks Sensors are ooga-ooga cavemen whose vocabulary consist of monosyllabic words. Pretty laughable really.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

"Thinkers r incapable of love lols!11" Blistering idiocy.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

"Sensors have low IQs." Sensors think YOU'RE dumb. 
"Thinkers don't feel." Thinkers do something different with emotions. BUT THEY STILL HAVE THEM.
"Extroverts are outgoing." I vs. E has to do with the amount of stimulation you can handle, not how sociable you are.
"Being a 4 is the hardest type." EVERY type has its difficulties.
"[choose either Fe or Fi] is selfish and rude." BOTH USERS ACCUSE EACH OTHER OF DOING THE SAME THINGS. LOL.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Filambee said:


> I'm not saying that ISFPs CAN'T spell of CAN'T use proper grammar, I'm saying that INFPs are far superior in the complexities of language than their look alike ISFP. They are the best type of the 16 types at writing, in my opinion.
> I don't want everyone to be iNtuitive, I just noticed the fact that most of the "ISFPs" on this forum don't match close enough with the descriptions of the ISFP and match more closely with the descriptions of the INFP. Also, I've talked a lot with both ISFPs and INFPs. I know from a first hand, observational experience that there is a clear difference between the two types and what that difference is.
> 
> ISFPs: Please take into consideration that you may have been mistyped and are actually an INFP. Just please look up the description of the INFP and tell me what you think.


:laughing: The ESTP I used to know was a MUCH BETTER WRITER than the INFP I used to know. STEREOTYPE FAIL.

Also, Fi has a difficult time being expressed in words, so I'm not sure why you would generalize it as the type that is the best writer. Writing in general, though, ain't type related. :laughing:


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

chaeriean said:


> but then to have people say "You aren't as smart as me because you don't use iNtuition" just kind of threw me back. it made me start to feel stupid again.


:crying: *hugs*

Personally, when I first went on personality forums, I didn't understand the theory much and had all sorts of biases. I think people need to learn that they should learn about other types and ASK QUESTIONS before making judgments. I definitely needed to learn that.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Funny...I thought Fe users would be the last people to be accused of being 'selfish'..


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Nynnu said:


> It's just... from all the pain I've been inflicted upon on this world...... It's the pain caused by ESTJs that hurt the most. Probably will last a life time.


Perhaps you should realize that ESTJs are people with feelings, too, and realize EVERY type hurts other types.

This is why I LOATHE Fe vs. Fi threads. People bring all their emotional crap to the threads and proceed to rip each other's throats out.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> Funny...I thought Fe users would be the last people to be accused of being 'selfish'..


Perhaps it's more in typologycentral (their NF forum still makes me shudder). At its worst, Fe can use one "social model" for everyone and forget that people have DIFFERENT needs, so when they call out people who try to do something "improper", the Fe user looks selfish.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> "SJs are conformists!" Basically.


OK...out of the people I know, I'm going to seperate them into "conformist" vs. "non-comformist"...

Total conformist: ESFJ, INFJ, INTJ, ISFP
Complete rebel: ESTJ, ESTP, INFP, INFJ

It sounds like you haven't had practical experience with this...


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

People who say being a Thinker means to be logical and unemotional and that being a Feeler means to be irrational and sentimental make my eye roll.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> Oh yes, she only had 16 post counts, so I guess the ISFPs shut her up pretty quickly. I saw that thread long before I decided to sign up, and up until this day I still don't quite understand her logic, I mean, Sensors are stereotypically detail-oriented people, and won't that predispose them to be more meticulous about spelling and grammar? The only explanation I can think of is that she thinks Sensors are ooga-ooga cavemen whose vocabulary consist of monosyllabic words. Pretty laughable really.


I'm picky about the words I use and often I will look up a word to confirm that I know how to spell it, what it means, and how it's pronounced. I like how she basically claimed Sensors have the _ooga-ooga caveman_ talk, but she didn't know what "extrapolate" meant? That just set itself up for a great joke, the all-know-typist didn't know the first "big" word used in the thread. I can tell when people use a thesaurus, I've peer-read papers before.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Random Ness said:


> "Sensors have low IQs." Sensors think YOU'RE dumb.
> *"Thinkers don't feel." Thinkers do something different with emotions. BUT THEY STILL HAVE THEM.*
> "Extroverts are outgoing." I vs. E has to do with the amount of stimulation you can handle, not how sociable you are.
> "Being a 4 is the hardest type." EVERY type has its difficulties.
> "[choose either Fe or Fi] is selfish and rude." BOTH USERS ACCUSE EACH OTHER OF DOING THE SAME THINGS. LOL.


I lock my feelings in a basement, chain them to the floor, and feed them dog food. So yes, I do have _feeling_s, I just put them away.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Random Ness said:


> How are you an INFJ and an ESI?!? How are you a Se-ESI and an E9?!?
> 
> (apparently I can't leave comments or send PMs to you?)


Oh, do teach me.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Mooselord911 said:


> It doesn't make a difference in your life


.______. These are the people that are our bosses, coworkers, friends, family members, spouses, children, etc. They DO make a difference.



Mooselord911 said:


> ^^^Random Ness!!!
> I don't want to guilt you or anything, but I would love it if you stuck around. You say good things, you really do. You are a neat person :3
> And for everyone that makes a stupid thread about whose type is better or worse or anything, I think this forum needs someone like you who thinks its all nonsense


   I feel honored. Frequenting forums too much, though, has caused me to rely on type too much. So, I'll drop by once in a while, but I won't come here all the time.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

SyndiCat said:


> Oh, do teach me.


What? It disappeared from your signature. Were my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Mooselord911 said:


> I think everyone is a little bit typist too don't you think? I mean, I don't think its right in either regard
> But I am wonder why there is a thread made about it. It seems to be causing a lot of anger, and its not making typists change their minds about stereotyping certain types. I admit, I am a bit typist too. Everyone at my school, who knows about Meyer Briggs, is a little bit typist. But so what? We are really getting offended over 4 letters that a test on the internet spat out? I am melodramatic like an INFP. I like talking about deep, abstract things, and I don't take criticism all that well. And I am a hopeless romantic. But I knew all of that before taking the test. All this test did for me was give me hope that there are people like me out there.
> 
> So why get hung up on people who think that N is better than S, or F is this, or T is that? You guys know whats true about yourselves. They can think what they want. It doesn't make a difference in your life.


I understand your POV. But I'm slightly disagree with you. Like I said before:


WickedQueen said:


> I personally don't give a damn with other people's opinion about me, especially on the internet. Their personal opinion about me is not my business. *On the other hand, I also think that people should take responsibility for the things they've said and educate themselves. It is unacceptable to point finger on other people, or on certain types in this case, for his/her own immaturity and stupidity.*





WickedQueen said:


> Let say that you have INFP and ISTJ friends. Once they study MBTI, they grew some hatred toward each other, pointing finger on each other's type, or think that one type is more unique and being misunderstood than the other.
> 
> Then they took the Enneagram test, and found out that they have the same type, which is Enneagram 1. They began to see each other's similarity or feel certain connection for being in the same type. No more iNtuition vs Sensor bullshit.
> 
> ...


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

<troll>whole thread = crap</troll>


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

IncredibleMouse said:


> <troll>whole thread = crap</troll>


Yet it still has 4 stars, 9 pages, and 223 thanks, currently.

Beat that, Troll.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Random Ness said:


> What? It disappeared from your signature. Were my eyes playing tricks on me?


I am displaying my information just fine on another Typology website,
where people actually possess knowledge on Typology.

Here's a copy:
_"INFJ, ESI-Se, E9, RLOEI, DHIP"_

You do know what that means, don't you?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Promethea said:


> "Thinkers r incapable of love lols!11" Blistering idiocy.


I've got a better one: Thinkers are emotionless robots. *facepalms*


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

This is ridiculous. If anything, these typists are either ignored or commended and when I say anything remotely accusing them of being typist they go batshit. I get this "oh, here comes the downer PC police coming to run the party" whenever I correct them (but that of course, would never stop me). Classy? Who gives a shit about class, pming is unproductive compared to this, let's really show the dippies what true open-mindedness and intelligence is (being able to differentiate between black and white realistically, knowing there's grey and there'll always be exceptions and getting the 'facts' fucking right).

I'll post now just so I can refer back later, there are many extremely ignorant things said and I don't care if I quote the person to their knowledge or if they quote me even. Get over it. You or I deserve it.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

SyndiCat said:


> I am displaying my information just fine on another Typology website,
> where people actually possess knowledge on Typology.
> 
> Here's a copy:
> ...


I haven't come anyone on the16types.info, typologycentral.com, or this site that is an intuitive in one theory and an sensor in the other. I was wondering, how do those two not contradict each other?


----------



## Mooselord911 (Dec 5, 2010)

I understand the point of this thread is to expose the typists and make them defend themselves for what they have said. But...what has that accomplished? So far, it seems that instead of these "typists" being apologetic, they get rather upset. Nobody can make someone educate themselves.

The people who abuse the personality systems to make themselves feel more unique, or special, or whatever, are the same people who would abuse race, gender, culture, sexual orientation etc. to make themselves feel unique. People who discriminate against others aren't necessarily stupid or immature. They are usually insecure. And by insulting them, they are just feeling worse about themselves. They call you this and that because of an MBTI type, and you call them stupid and ignorant because of their opinion. 

Rather than call these people out, why not try to get to know them? Why not show them through our actions that we are not necessarily as they stereotype us to be? I think someone who thinks S types are less intelligent than N types would benefit greatly from meeting an S type. I don't think they would benefit as much from a group of people flaming them, no matter how much you think they deserve it


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Random Ness said:


> I haven't come anyone on the16types.info, typologycentral.com, or this site that is an intuitive in one theory and an sensor in the other. I was wondering, how do those two not contradict each other?





Random Ness said:


> INFJs are equally as likely to be INFjs as INFps. INFjs are equally as likely to be INFJs as INFPs.
> 
> Visual Identification is only ONE LITTLE PART. There's actually a whole lot more to socionics than MBTI. Quadras, dichotomies, and intertype relations, for instance.


You've already answered that question, so why don't you ask yourself how come you believe INFJ and INFP share the same functions?

Here's another question for you, since you seem to want to play this little game of "Who knows more about Typology than everyone else," I expect you to answer it without hesitation and error: What is the main thing one should look for when assessing ones Enneagram Type?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Mooselord911 said:


> I understand the point of this thread is to expose the typists and make them defend themselves for what they have said. But...what has that accomplished? So far, it seems that instead of these "typists" being apologetic, they get rather upset. * Nobody can make someone educate themselves.*


They will have awareness that what they're doing is wrong, that people disagree with what they've said, and that they should educate themselves. If they get upset, that just means that they can't handle criticism. They're being typist and judge others based on false prejudices, yet when others judge them, they get angry? Heh. That's an act of hypocrisy.



Mooselord911 said:


> The people who abuse the personality systems to make themselves feel more unique, or special, or whatever, are the same people who would abuse race, gender, culture, sexual orientation etc. to make themselves feel unique. People who discriminate against others aren't necessarily stupid or immature. They are usually insecure. And by insulting them, they are just feeling worse about themselves. They call you this and that because of an MBTI type, and you call them stupid and ignorant because of their opinion.


I call them stupid and ignorant because they speak and act based on false prejudices and without the proper knowledge. If they are insecure, then it's their own problem to handle, it doesn't mean that they can projecting their insecurities upon others. That's an act of cowardice and selfishness.



Mooselord911 said:


> Rather than call these people out, why not try to get to know them? Why not show them through our actions that we are not necessarily as they stereotype us to be? I think someone who thinks S types are less intelligent than N types would benefit greatly from meeting an S type. I don't think they would benefit as much from a group of people flaming them, no matter how much you think they deserve it.


I don't need to prove anything to anyone, I'm not insecure. If they don't want to get to know others first before putting their prejudices on them, then I do not see the need to get to know them too. I also don't have any obligation to educate others. People have obligation to educate _themselves_, to deal with their own insecurities, and to stop blaming others for their own immaturity, stupidity, and insecurity. It's call "grow up".

Nobody's forcing you to do things with my way. If you disagree with me, then move on and do it your own way.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Everyone is bound to make a typist comment (directly or indirectly, at least think one), be it negative or positive (but you won't mind the positive ones). 
People are unlikely to make neutral comment about one's personnality because they have expectations and their own beliefs which makes them more likely to enjoy the company of some people more than others. 
We are all very likely to generalise about types once we try to analyse people around us or ask them about it, there are even polls about the type you (are supposed to) like best or are surrounded by.

Of course, most typist comment are insignificant and shouldn't end up in a petty argument but it could happen (even when you make a neutral comment about someone's personnality, just try to tell someone that they are impulsive or unempathetic without voicing a judgement). Most strongly typist comments are irrelevant and show : a desire to flatter oneself/the others, a lack of knowledges about MBTI types, stupidity. 

Of course, the whole point of MBTI is to describe the way we tend to function and how it can influence our personnality. It has some accuracy but will definitely not make everyone the same. I know two ISFP, one I adore, the other I hate. What conclusion can you make with that ? That even though they do share similarities, people are different.

The whole descriptions and names of types make generalisation that make them appear typists (especially when someone rewrite them or misunderstand them). 

Bascially, I'm saying what *Mooselord911* said except that I hadn't read the thread yet when I started to write. It's more obvious with typism than racism though, but seems relatively human.

Anyway, I think taking into account typists generalisation and feel truly bad about them is not a way to make it stop or show how ridiculous it can be. Types are not as obvious as skin colour or age, some of us may even be mistyped, it's even more stupid than judging people on their appearance. Try to know them, judge them individually. If you're being stereotype, can't you just ignore the one who said that ? There are not bound to be someone you would like to have as a friend anyway, their judgement shouldn't be important and there's no real reason to care about being liked by others as long as you don't like them or feel indifferent toward them.

I'm not saying that you shouldn't try to reason people when they are being ignorant typists but don't overreact, it makes no sense.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

StrixAluco said:


> Everyone is bound to make a typist comment (directly or indirectly, at least think one), be it negative or positive (but you won't mind the positive ones).
> People are unlikely to make neutral comment about one's personnality because they have expectations and their own beliefs which makes them more likely to enjoy the company of some people more than others.
> We are all very likely to generalise about types once we try to analyse people around us or ask them about it, there are even polls about the type you (are supposed to) like best or are surrounded by.
> 
> ...


Yes, you're repeating what Mooselord had said. And my answer for you is no different than my answer for him. I do not think it is necessary to repeat it again.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Honestly, I don't really think it's much different from what we've said though Mooselord seem to see more importance in educating people than just ignoring them. In any case, it shows that complaing/reacting to criticism online about typism isn't relevant/useful. 

However, typism in real life might be more of an issue but that did not seem to be the point of this whole thread. I'm just saying that I could understand someone complaining about not having a job because of a MBTI test but not people complaining about how someone said that all **** were [insert random generalisation].

By the way, I agree that people can educate themselves, if that's what you were saying in your first point.

(And I'm sorry if I didn't understand your answer to him but as English isn't my native language, I still struggle with it sometimes.)


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

StrixAluco said:


> Mooselord seem to see more importance in educating people than just ignoring them. In any case, it shows that complaing/reacting to criticism online about typism isn't relevant/useful.


Nope. Read his previous post:


Mooselord911 said:


> I admit, I am a bit typist too. Everyone at my school, who knows about Meyer Briggs, is a little bit typist. But so what?


He also want people to get to know the typists first before criticizing them. If that's what he want, he can do that in another thread. Plus, you can't say that I'm not trying to educate anyone:
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-typist-comments-makes-your-eyes-rolls-2.html




StrixAluco said:


> However, typism in real life might be more of an issue but that did not seem to be the point of this whole thread.


People usually projecting their typism IRL into online forum. I do not have power nor authority to stop them from being typist IRL, but I do the best I can to contribute in online forums. Hopefully those typists will realize that what they're doing, online and offline, is not right.





StrixAluco said:


> By the way, I agree that people can educate themselves, if that's what you were saying in your first point.


I don't care whether or not you're agreeing with me. I'm not looking for validations. I do things with my own way because I have reasons. I do not expect other people to understand or agreeing with me, I'm not insecure. Yes, I'm not always rub people in the right way, but I always know what I'm doing or talking about. 

What I do not appreciate is when people did nothing to change anything, yet when I make the first move to change things with _my_ way, they come to criticize me and telling me that I should do things with _their _way instead, because they think their way is _better _than my way. If they think so, then why didn't they do it with their own way in the first place?




StrixAluco said:


> (And I'm sorry if I didn't understand your answer to him but as English isn't my native language, I still struggle with it sometimes.)


English is not my native language too. I never use it IRL.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Nope. Read his previous post:
> He also want people to get to know the typists first before criticizing them. If that's what he want, he can do that in another thread. Plus, you can't say that I'm not trying to educate anyone:
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-typist-comments-makes-your-eyes-rolls-2.html


I had read this message, I was just saying that you didn't seem to consider that it was necessary to educate people (considering that they can also educate themselves), or at least considered that people could educate themselves contrary to what he said. It's hypothesis based on you answer, that's all. *I never said you didn't try.*

Mooselord takes into consideration insecurities and other things that could justify typism but also seems to think that people (I would understand it as anyone, indirectly) could improved by interacting with other types, it's not an extremely typist point of view and I don't think he's saying it's right when extreme. 
I honestly thought he was mostly saying that we all tend to have your "typist" moments (even without the MBTI system in a way) and we don't need to make a fuss about it every time.

In any case, what I first understood was : what's the point in making a thread to trigger off anger. Then, he said something else about people not being able to educate themselves and needing to interact with others.

I don't agree with all he said (insecurities don't justify bullying or prejudice, it just shows stupidity but it's true that teenagers tend to act that way because they are not yet mature enough) but he does make a point when he considers that everyone is a bit typist (even when they are trying to learn).



> People usually projecting their typism IRL into online forum. I do not have power nor authority to stop them from being typist IRL, but I do the best I can to contribute in online forums. Hopefully those typists will realize that what they're doing, online and offline, is not right.


Probably, MBTI isn't well known where I come from so honestly, I wouldn't be able to tell. Other forms of discrimination are pretty common as well and it seemed to me that people were more likely to voice it when anonymous (probably because of peer pressure and popularity) but I guess people wouldn't look down at typism as much as other forms of discrimination considering that stereotyping and bullying people for their personnalities is more socially acceptable.




> I don't care whether or not you're agreeing with me. I'm not looking for validations. I do things with my own way because I have reasons. I do not expect other people to understand or agreeing with me, I'm not insecure. Yes, I'm not always rub people in the right way, but I always know what I'm doing or talking about.


I'm sorry but I really don't understand why you're reacting that way when I was just sharing an opinion (which is the point of being on a forum). 
I don't care whether you are insecure or not, it's not relevant in this conversation and probably isn't in any conversation (unless talking about insecurities and their influence). I find it normal to agree and disagree and say it when I'm debating / conversing.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

StrixAluco said:


> I guess people wouldn't look down at typism as much as other forms of discrimination considering that stereotyping and bullying people for their personnalities is more socially acceptable.


*raise an eyebrow*



StrixAluco said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't understand why you're reacting that way when I was just sharing an opinion (which is the point of being on a forum).
> I don't care whether you are insecure or not, it's not relevant in this conversation and probably isn't in any conversation (unless talking about insecurities and their influence). I find it normal to agree and disagree and say it when I'm debating / conversing.


I wasn't arguing or debating. I'm stating my stand that I don't need anyone to agree with me, so saying that you are agreeing with me, IMO, is unnecessary and useless.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> *raise an eyebrow*


Well, where I lived it was socially acceptable and even encouraged to bully someone whose personnality didn't fit in the social group. Authority figures like teachers and administrative people used this kind of discrimination a lot and justified acts of violence by the fact that someone was [insert trait of personnality] and should change.

I hope and don't think it happens everywhere (I have seen that it wasn't encouraged in schools in the UK but is still a normal behaviour outside) but it still socially acceptable, people are prejudiced against some type of people (mostly those who don't correspond to the social norm) and will show it freely through mockery to violent act and it seems to be considered to be normal because the majority agree on this. 

It's not quite surprising though, considering that one can no longer be prejudiced against people because of their appearance or sexual preferences (which is a good thing) and it's more difficult to fight discrimination when it's toward some personality traits. People might say that it is wrong but it's almost inevitable, especially since there are some personnality traits which are more desirable than others (and that people have their own expectations about others). 
The media also support this attitude a lot, even in the programmes which are supposed to be moral, personnality tend to be part of (social) values just like gender stereotypes, etc. 

The MBTI system provides general descriptions and names to certain types which could theorically correspond to one's expectations, to me it's nothing more than what's already happening without the categories, it just gives an opportunity to people to describe / name their "enemy".


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

SyndiCat said:


> 9-3-6
> 
> Or, I can do it the retarded way and say 5w6-4w3-8w9 SPSX which doesn't make any sense what so ever.
> 
> ...


well i disagree...

plus, depending on the issue, a different center would be stimulated. which is another reason why we react differently regarding different things.. which is why i'm very inclined to think tri-types with wings/instinctual stackings aren't "retarded" nor "impossible mess" as a friend of mine puts it. It's pretty obvious i disintegrate like a 4w3 when it comes to my love of self-image. figuring out why people do what isn't that difficult. 

but if you're a sp/sx 5w6, you probably don't have a lot of people come over on top of attempting to 'type' them to plausibly help them from committing the same fallacies over and over again.. 
which is probably why we've reached different conclusions. (i tend to think this is the 1w2 in me)

so basically, you'll have different defense mechanisms depending on what concerns are brought into play...which is the biggest factor in our reasoning.. whether we are guided by our heart, gut, or head.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't consider tri-types an impossible mess, I consider it an easy way out, and that is why I consider it retarded. Instead of actually understanding and becomming well knowledged within the original Enneagram, people turn to easy solutions; new concepts, even if they are contradictory, like tri-types. It usually happens when a person goes "Oh, I think all possible information on the Enneagram has been represented to me, but truth is I cannot sort out what information is valuable and what information is bullshit, so I'll just move along to something else now." 

Truth is, your fear of loss and avoiding that loss is what the Enneagram is about. That is all there is to it. Integration and Disintegration will tell you more about how you focus on your particular loss depending on stress, and variant stackings tells you how you avoid loss depending on the particular environment you're in. No way no how does this describe your personality type, nor was it supposed to describe it.


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

SyndiCat said:


> I don't consider tri-types an impossible mess, I consider it an easy way out, and that is why I consider it retarded. Instead of actually understanding and becomming well knowledged within the original Enneagram, people turn to easy solutions; new concepts, even if they are contradictory, like tri-types. It usually happens when a person goes "Oh, I think all possible information on the Enneagram has been represented to me, but truth is I cannot sort out what information is valuable and what information is bullshit, so I'll just move along to something else now."
> 
> Truth is, your fear of loss and avoiding that loss is what the Enneagram is about. That is all there is to it. Integration and Disintegration will tell you more about how you focus on your particular loss depending on stress, and variant stackings tells you how you avoid loss depending on the particular environment you're in. No way no how does this describe your personality type, nor was it supposed to describe it.


I don't believe in personality types. i believe in inclinations and a complicated energy system that we haven't completely figured out yet.. that is based off universal principles. 
I wouldn't' say the enneagram is based off fear of loss. in fact, I've never actually read that written anywhere by anyone but you. Each center has issues with different areas, different underlying feelings, and a key motivator (attention, autonomy, security). Since these things all play a part in our lives, it makes more sense that we have more than 18 possible types (1-9 with wings. well i guess that doesn't include variant stackings.. but that still isn't a large enough number imo..), plus different "cores" that lies behind the different aspects of "being".

Tell me why my gf (2w3) completely identifies with 9w8, (sexual 9s,sx/so 9s.. based off multiple descriptions) as well as 7w6 (sexual 7, etc) and obv with 2w3 in the sx/so aspects as well. i mean... she's not the only example. since i work from home, and i have many visitors, seeing the tri-type in action is a recurring matter... 
if you see it in yourself, why choose to deny it? 

eight with nine wing

I like the descriptions on this site. my father is a 5w6-8w9-3w4. The feeling center being last makes these people less "F dom" (did i say that right? lol i'm not an mbti junkie and most likely never will be) or more cold/distant... throw in a sx primary/secondary stacking and you got more F energies being expressed... lol he's past his 50s and you can correlate the tri-type with his life and huge choices.

i'd say it's based off the way we express our 3 foci (369 are a median of outward/inward energies. 1/4/5 are inward. 2/7/8 are outward) based off self-image, how we 'flee', and the directions of our ego boundaries.
This is why a 4w5 will usually be more introverted than 4w3. then it's based off which comes first (head/heart/gut),2nd, and then last. Then you get to your actual types/wings.. 
which i thought were mainly revolving around basic fears/desires. What am i afraid of losing btw?


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

SyndiCat said:


> 1.) I find it unecessary to discuss anything with you, because you think you can be 6w1.


Yes, I mock the wing theory. Looks like you mock a theory, too. My secondmost tendencies are of an E1, and that's something I'd like people know. I don't care if people know I'm a 6w5 over a 6w7. Thus, I identity as a 6w1.

I know that any enneagram type can be any MBTI type, you don't need to explain that. I wanted to know _how_ Se-ESI and E9 go together. It was a learning opportunity.


----------



## Kharyzmatiq (Nov 9, 2011)

chaeriean said:


> the responsibility of an action comes only from intent. if you trip and fall on someone and hurt them, you are not guilty of hurting them because you did not intend to hurt them. if you punch them in the face, you are guilty of hurting them because you intended to hurt them. if someone falls on you and you get up and start screaming at them to "grow up", they are going to be confused, because their actions were not purposefully harmful. @Cleo, you can go around telling people they're attacking you and harming you and upsetting you, but when it's obvious that it's not their intent, it just makes you seem like you are taking more out of the situation than what it is - and you are casting blame where it doesn't belong because you are injured and lashing out. her wording may or may not be diplomatic, but she obviously doesn't care about that. she's trying to tell you she doesn't care how she words things, she's stated that several times. she's stated that she doesn't intend to hurt people, but if they're hurt, it's not her business because she doesn't control other people's behavior. it's the same thing with me. i walk around all over the place and i don't intend to trip and fall on people, but _sometimes it happens_. if they choose to blame me for something i didn't intend to do, that's their own business. people attach themselves too much to the things they say, and when those things are questioned, the people themselves feel questioned. i don't understand why people can't look at this thread more objectively. if wickedqueen posted something of mine that she considered typist i would prefer her to keep my name in it because then i could come and either defend why i wrote it or apologize that it came off as typist. if you aren't strong enough to deal with criticism about what you write, you shouldn't be on the internet. end of story.


I agree that intent should be considered, but negligence is also at issue. If you're constantly offending people and brush it off by saying, "I don't care what other people think", then there's a possibility that the problem lies with the offender. However, I don't believe that WickedQueen is guilty of this; some people are just way too sensitive. But the principle of negligence needed to be addressed.


----------



## Kharyzmatiq (Nov 9, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Ok let me contribute so it's just not mostly WickedQueen posting the quotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shuddering*


----------

